# FreeBSD Loader: how to reread partition table?



## varnie (Jan 17, 2009)

hi all~
this is my first post here.

i have successfully installed FreeBSD 7.0 RELEASE which i've updated later to FreeBSD 7.1 RELEASE. i have two slices: first for FreeBSD system itself and the second one for my local files storage (music, videos, etc).

i have successfully installed FreeBSD loader as well.

the problem is that i absolutely have no ideas why FreeBSD loader keeps showing me:


> F1: FreeBSD
> F2: FreeBSD


inspite of the fact i have only *ONE* FreeBSD installed for sure.
of course if i tries to press "F2" i immediately gets message "invalid partition" and that's pretty clear.

well...
how to remove that strange "F2: FreeBSD" option from my FreeBSD Loader's menu ?? i wonder if there any ways of rereading partition table's data or whatever...

thanks for info! i appreciate your efforts.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 17, 2009)

I think you can do it with boot0cfg(8) command. Have a look at its manual page.


----------



## ephemera (Jan 17, 2009)

varnie said:
			
		

> well...
> how to remove that strange "F2: FreeBSD" option from my FreeBSD Loader's menu ?? i wonder if there any ways of rereading partition table's data or whatever...


The fbsd boot0 bootloader lists the primary partitions on the disk and allows you to select the partition you wish to boot from. 

You don't ever need to configure the bootloader and I think that's a cool thing. Lets say you install some other OS in the third partition. As long as you don't remove boot0 from the mbr all you need to do is select the F3 option to boot the new OS.

Ofcourse, you can configure boot0 to not list a partition using boot0cfg(1) if you want to.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 18, 2009)

you could install GAG and have the BSD one the "bsd icon" 
and the other partition some other OS more connotative of
music than the BSD one...  Just to answer people's questions
if they watch you boot the machine.
...
because,  the colors a bit more cheerful than default F1 F2...
....
of course, backup everything first...


----------



## cliedo (Jan 18, 2009)

If you used sysinstall and selected the second drive by accidently spacing which slices the second drive also, you can do a sysinstall as root and remove the slices from the second drive and review the man page that danger@
showed


----------



## varnie (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks for help.
yes, boot0cfg has been suitable for me and i forced FreeBSD loader to fix my "strange" "F2: FreeBSD" described above.

but i still didn't get idea why FreeBSD loader thought* there've been TWO FreeBSD installed on my harddrive? why it thought i can boot from 2nd slice (it doesn't marked as bootable if you curious)? 
it has sole partition formatted as UFS and there's NO FreeBSD installed there. it contains only music, video, etc..

any help?~


----------

